# Water cooling case suggestions



## Juggalo23451 (May 10, 2012)

Water cooling case suggestions
*CASE LABS*
MH10 -holds 360 rads 





TH10 4 480 rads put 6 480 rad in if you want to 




STH10 -480 rads 




*Cooler Master Cases*
HAF932- 360 rad top




HAFX- 360 rad top 




ATCS 840- 360 rad top rad on the HDD cages 




COSMOS II- 360 rad top, or 480 top modification required. 240 rad bottom 




CM690- 240 rad with modification 




Storm Scout -360 rad with modification 




Cosmos S- 360 rad top 




*SILVERSTONE*
TJ07- 480 rad and 240 rad bottom 




TJ11
480 rad and 240 rad bottom 




*LIAN LI*
PC-P80-360 rad 




Tyr PC-X2000F- 360 rad front 




PC-A77(B)-240 rads modification 




Lian-Li PC-V2120-360 rad on top and 280 in the front 




*NZXT*
switch 810 




Tempest EVO-240 rad thin 




*CORSAIR *
800D-360 rad top, 240 rad bottom with modification 




700D- 360 rad top, 240 bottom with modification




*DangerDen*
Waterbox -240 rads 




Tower 29- 480 rad 




LDR Tower 29 Double wide-480 rads


----------



## Juggalo23451 (May 11, 2012)

fixed the last pic sorry about that


----------



## PopcornMachine (May 11, 2012)

Very nice list.  Thanks.


----------



## Juggalo23451 (May 11, 2012)

PopcornMachine said:


> Very nice list.  Thanks.



Thank you and no problem


----------



## MT Alex (May 11, 2012)

This list will be helpful to many, and is quite comprehensive.  I love that you put pictures with each entry.

Also, I'm pretty sure the Switch 810 is a 360 rad up top, with mods a 480, and a 240 in the bottom with no mods.  It looks to be the sweet spot, with the M8/M10 at the extreme user end.


----------



## Juggalo23451 (May 11, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> This list will be helpful to many, and is quite comprehensive.  I love that you put pictures with each entry.
> 
> Also, I'm pretty sure the Switch 810 is a 360 rad up top, with mods a 480, and a 240 in the bottom with no mods.  It looks to be the sweet spot, with the M8/M10 at the extreme user end.



yeah case labs is definitely for the enthusiast


----------



## MT Alex (May 11, 2012)

Juggalo23451 said:


> yeah case labs is definitely for the enthusiast



The M8 has been my dream case since it was debuted over at OCN, but I can't justify kicking my 700D to the curb, yet.  The video for the Switch 810 shown at NewEgg makes it seem very impressive, and maybe the most user friendly water cooling case to date.


----------



## Juggalo23451 (May 11, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> The M8 has been my dream case since it was debuted over at OCN, but I can't justify kicking my 700D to the curb, yet.  The video for the Switch 810 shown at NewEgg makes it seem very impressive, and maybe the most user friendly water cooling case to date.



Yeah I have the TH10


----------



## nleksan (May 12, 2012)

Switch 810 in white! I got one and that is the same color scheme I am going for: white and black. Ordering some NZXT Individually Sleeved Extension Cables in white, 1/2"ID Tygon Tubing in white, and everything else black. I am thinking it should look wicked... 

I was ready to press "order" on the Caselabs TH10, but then I saw the Switch and loved it, not to mention the fact that I got it plus a HALE90 850W modular PSU for less than 1/2 the price of the TH10, and I have a lot more money to put inside the case. I will still be ordering one, as after seeing it in person there is no going back, but I have pushed back the purchase until Christmas or so. 

Regarding the Switch 810:
- it can hold up to a 420mm radiator (3x140) in the top in push-pull
- it can hold a 280, 240, 140, or 120 with any fan configuration if you remove the bottom drive bay (120/140 keeps bottom drive bays) 
- Can hold a 140 or 120 in rear exhaust fan port, and with the "sliding fan mount" can fit push-pull yet still clear most boards

I have been trying myself to figure out the best way to set up rads... 140x3 in top + 140x1 rear + 140x1 bottom? 140x3 top + 240/280 bottom? I just don't want to lose 3 drive bays, as with 4x 5.25 bays I am limited to one ODD with a bay res, as the top bay is off limits with a 3x140 rad :/ Would a 3x120 be better, or could I fit a fan controller in top while still using the 420mm rad, 2bay res, and BD-Burner? Or should I forgo the bay res and get a pump-top, and try to find somewhere to mount it? 
I have been studying liquid cooling for like 6 months now, and I still feel like I know nothing! The market, the products, and the philosophy has changed so much in the past few years it's like I am starting from scratch!


----------



## Law-II (May 12, 2012)

Hi

How about one of these XSPC H2 Tower+ Case with Extreme Watercooling Support : H2 Plus

Source - http://www.xs-pc.com/products/cases/h2-tower-case/

Edit: Mountain mods  Ascension CYO (Custom Computer Case)

Source - http://www.mountainmods.com/ascension-cyo-custom-computer-case-p-483.html

atb

Law-II


----------



## Juggalo23451 (May 12, 2012)

nleksan said:


> Switch 810 in white! I got one and that is the same color scheme I am going for: white and black. Ordering some NZXT Individually Sleeved Extension Cables in white, 1/2"ID Tygon Tubing in white, and everything else black. I am thinking it should look wicked...
> 
> I was ready to press "order" on the Caselabs TH10, but then I saw the Switch and loved it, not to mention the fact that I got it plus a HALE90 850W modular PSU for less than 1/2 the price of the TH10, and I have a lot more money to put inside the case. I will still be ordering one, as after seeing it in person there is no going back, but I have pushed back the purchase until Christmas or so.
> 
> ...



When selecting a case you have to look at how much cooling you need/ want. A 360 rad can easily handle a cpu and gpu with no probelm. If you need help/one on one about water cooling send me a pm.


----------



## Soylent Joe (May 12, 2012)

NZXT Switch 810. You will not find a more capable watercooling case for the price.


----------



## nleksan (May 13, 2012)

I just picked up a brand spanking new Swiftech Apogee HD WaterBlock (white top), 2x Bitspower compression fittings, a Scythe Kaze Slipstream 1900rpm fan, and 2x 120mm fan grills for $40 and change! I could have gotten a Swiftech 3x120 "QP" rad for $55 but I don't know if I should get the higher fin count XP rad? I would think that having a higher fin count rad with 6x of the aforementioned fans in push pull would be significantly better...? 
I can also get the MCR220 Drive rad (no pump)  for $50,and the 120mm rad for $35... What do you guys think? And what about the Swiftech block mini reservoir? Good? For $23? All I'd need after that is the tubing (Primoflex white 1/2"ID?), and a pump! All these parts are brand new, too!


----------



## Juggalo23451 (May 13, 2012)

nleksan said:


> I just picked up a brand spanking new Swiftech Apogee HD WaterBlock (white top), 2x Bitspower compression fittings, a Scythe Kaze Slipstream 1900rpm fan, and 2x 120mm fan grills for $40 and change! I could have gotten a Swiftech 3x120 "QP" rad for $55 but I don't know if I should get the higher fin count XP rad? I would think that having a higher fin count rad with 6x of the aforementioned fans in push pull would be significantly better...?
> I can also get the MCR220 Drive rad (no pump)  for $50,and the 120mm rad for $35... What do you guys think? And what about the Swiftech block mini reservoir? Good? For $23? All I'd need after that is the tubing (Primoflex white 1/2"ID?), and a pump! All these parts are brand new, too!



this should be posted in a different thread or you make a new one. slipstreams are garbage for rads


----------



## HammerON (May 13, 2012)

Nice list of cases capable of a water setup. Thanks for the pics as well


----------



## nleksan (May 13, 2012)

Juggalo23451 said:


> this should be posted in a different thread or you make a new one. slipstreams are garbage for rads



Sorry about that, I was excited and just wasn't paying attention :/

I realized after the fact, but it won't let me remove the post. Again, my apologies.


----------



## ckoons1 (Jul 12, 2012)

anyone know what thickness of a radiator the lian li v2021 can handle at the top?


----------

